# Gnome 2.8 и запись CD, DVD дисков

## ZmiyGorinich

Вот возник вопрос. Стоит Gnome 2.8, собранный с ключами +cdr +dvdr, но DVD диски писать не хочет. Может надо что-то еще ставить?

----------

## Double

 *RI-VVM wrote:*   

> Вот возник вопрос. Стоит Gnome 2.8, собранный с ключами +cdr +dvdr, но DVD диски писать не хочет. Может надо что-то еще ставить?

 

хороший вопрос ....на такой вопрос никогда тебе никто  не ответит

было бы неплоха для начала добавить ответы вот на что:

что именно значит "нехочет"?

чем пишешь?

какие именно ошибки?

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

Пишу через Nautilus, а ошибка такая http://andrewrlevine.com/1.png и http://andrewrlevine.com/2.png

Вот тут такая же проблема https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-291072-highlight-gnome+dvd+burn.html но решения я не нашел

----------

## rusxakep

Попробуй под root. Если поможет - сначил не может создать образ в указанном месте в связи с правами ..

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

 *rusxakep wrote:*   

> Попробуй под root. Если поможет - сначил не может создать образ в указанном месте в связи с правами ..

 

Ok. Попробую...

А можно ли где-то для Nautilus менять кодировку в которой будут писаться диски? 

А то у меня стоит UTF, а винда не видит русский после записи на диск

----------

## Double

.

 *Quote:*   

> А можно ли где-то для Nautilus менять кодировку в которой будут писаться диски? 
> 
> А то у меня стоит UTF, а винда не видит русский после записи на диск

 

если он сам в опциях не умеет то нада посматреть чем он создает изошку если mkisofs  то нада вызывать  с соответстующими опциями хотя лично я этим ниче  не пользуюсь cdrecord + mkisofs все  работало и работает а то я сматрю при использовании гуи начинаются проблемы то сидюк виден тока как читающий то ваабще диски не пишет

----------

## WI

 *Double wrote:*   

> .
> 
>  *Quote:*   А можно ли где-то для Nautilus менять кодировку в которой будут писаться диски? 
> 
> А то у меня стоит UTF, а винда не видит русский после записи на диск 
> ...

 

А что cdrecord уже научился   DVD писать? Прошлый раз надо было доставлять  пакет cdrecord-prodvd. А после успешного пинания конфигов оказалось что это триал, который не пишет  образы >1 гиг  :Sad:  . В доках дан адрес автора, который якобы раздает ключи. Снес всю эту дребедень. Надо как нить попробовать dvd+rw-tools. Там по крайней мере в манах про ограничения молчат.

----------

## Double

 *Quote:*   

> А что cdrecord уже научился   DVD писать? Прошлый раз надо было доставлять  пакет cdrecord-prodvd. А после успешного пинания конфигов оказалось что это триал, который не пишет  образы >1 гиг  . В доках дан адрес автора, который якобы раздает ключи. Снес всю эту дребедень. Надо как нить попробовать dvd+rw-tools. Там по крайней мере в манах про ограничения молчат.

 

dvd+rw-tools пишет прекрасно пишет DVD

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

А dvd+rw-tools умеет писать DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD+R, DVD+RW? И гном сразу все поймет или ему надо что-то подсказать?

----------

## WI

 *RI-VVM wrote:*   

> А dvd+rw-tools умеет писать DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD+R, DVD+RW? И гном сразу все поймет или ему надо что-то подсказать?

 

Пинал вчера dvd+rw-tools.  Впечатляет. В манах говорят что пишет все что называется DVD. Ессно сам все попробовать не успел.

По поводу гномовских непоняток.

Есть куча утилит для формирования образов, udftools, mkisofs и т.п. Есть куча утилит для их прожигания dvd+rw-tools, cdrecord.  А еще куча фронтендов, которые  пользуются вышеуказанными и неуказанными утилитами, для начинающих или редко пользующихся дископрожигателей  :Wink: .

Наутилус (и гном тоже) про это вообще ничего не знают (да и не должны).  К наутилусу есть плагин, реализующий фронтенд к утилитам создания и прожигания образов на CD и на DVD. Ессно возможности фронтенда ограничены возможностями используемых утилит. Так например X-CDROAST не умел писать исошки более 1 гига без ключа, потому как ползует пропиетарные утилиты cdrecord-prodvd .

Посмотри документации по твоему фронтенду. Там наверняка есть ссылки на утилиты которые он пользует. И скорее всего это dvd+rw-tools + cdrecord +mkisofs.  В моем случае скорее всего подойдет k3b  (он под кде),  т.к. это фронтенд к тем же бесплатным. Хотя я вряд ли буду его k3b. Лучше поищу скриптов в инете, или манов покурю на предмет создания приличных образов. Основная проблема в консоли - разобраться в файловых системах и их расширениях, плюс кодировка русских букв. Пока не удается собрать образ с длинными именами и с русскими символами под виндой (по ходу у меня udftools собрался косо, и при монтировании файла с удф линукс вылетает в корку).  Со сдиранием дисков 1:1, или созданием линуксовой нестандартизятины для личных целей ( к примеру диск с ext2) проблем вообще нет. Чем привлекает - можно запросто скрипт написать по сдиранию дисков. Чтоб через колонки орал типа "диск подавай" и все такое. А высвободившееся премя потратить на потребление пива и просмотр телепередач.

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

Поставил вчера dvd+rw-tools тот же результат. Не жужит.

Зашел рутом, тоже не пишет выдает туже ошибку... Уже и не знаю куда копать...  :Sad: 

Может кто-то знает как посмотреть какие команды выполняет Nautilus при прожиге, что-то типа лога?

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

на счет ошибок... я тут покопался... вот в чем глюк:

```
launching command: mkisofs -r -J -input-charset utf8 -q -graft-points -path-list /tmp/iso-nirvana.aqhxPW/filelist -print-size

launching command: mkisofs -r -J -input-charset utf8 -graft-points -path-list /tmp/iso-nirvana.aqhxPW/filelist -V Personal Data, 15.03.2005 -o /tmp/image.iso.egqNkb

make_iso stderr: Unknown charset
```

Самое интересно что до обновления все работало  :Sad: 

У меня система вся на UTF, где можно сказать Nautilus какую кодировку использовать для записи?

----------

## Double

 *RI-VVM wrote:*   

> на счет ошибок... я тут покопался... вот в чем глюк:
> 
> ```
> launching command: mkisofs -r -J -input-charset utf8 -q -graft-points -path-list /tmp/iso-nirvana.aqhxPW/filelist -print-size
> 
> ...

 

попробуй ручками создать образ с теми же опциями и посматри что происходит я так думаю что просто у mkisofs  изменился формат задания кодировки надо просто поправить

щас вот проверил у себя

```
double@double double $ mkisofs -r -J -input-charset utf8 -graft-points -path-list /home/double/scripts/              

Unknown charset

Known charsets are:

cp10081

cp10079

cp10029

cp10007

cp10006

cp10000

koi8-u

koi8-r

cp1251

cp1250

cp874

cp869

cp866

cp865

cp864

cp863

cp862

cp861

cp860

cp857

cp855

cp852

cp850

cp775

cp737

cp437

iso8859-15

iso8859-14

iso8859-9

iso8859-8

iso8859-7

iso8859-6

iso8859-5

iso8859-4

iso8859-3

iso8859-2

iso8859-1

double@double double $
```

 то бишь незнает mkisofs  такой кодировки и все

```
 double@double double $ mkisofs -version

mkisofs 2.01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu)

double@double double $ 
```

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

Ага... именно это версия mkisofs у меня и стоит...  :Sad: 

Остается ждать когда mkisofs начнет понимать UTF или можно где-то найти

версию mkisofs, которая уже работает с UTF?

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

Все разобрался....  :Smile: 

Надо было поставить

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge cdrtools
```

Оказывается в cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha01-r1 сделана поддержка UTF  :Smile: 

----------

## avlad

Ага, пасибо за совет, сам наступил на такие же грабли с mkisofs после обновления nautilus-cd-burner на версию 2.8.6.

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

CD у меня уже пишет а вот DVD я еще не пробовал... 

Скорее всего не будет писать... Сегодня проверю и скажу. Надо чтобы кто-то написал ebuild для dvdrtools а то в портежах версия 0.1.6 а на http://www.nongnu.org/dvdrtools/ уже есть версия 0.2.1

Сам ebuild писать не умею  :Sad: 

----------

## rusxakep

Напиши в bug.gentoo.org как требование расширения - добавят довольно быстро

----------

